# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  درخواست مقاله انگلیسی در رابطه با پردازش تصویر

## dousti_design

با سلام. من یه مقاله معتبر به زبان انگلیسی در زمینه image processing میخوام.
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

----------


## seyedVB

http://www.ph.tn.tudelft.nl/Courses/...es/fip--7.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_image_processing

----------


## peymanjon

من هم نیاز به یه مقاله در مورد پردازش تصویر دارم (انگلیسی) تا ترجمه کنم.اگر کمکم کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## Reyhane7

در لينک زير مقالات فراواني قرار دارد: :چشمک: 

*Image Processing*

----------


## peymanjon

مرسی دوست گلم از اینکه در اولین فرصت جواب من را دادی...
 ولی یک درخواست داشتم ، بعضی از اینها مقاله نبود چون تاریخ و نام مقاله  نویس نداشت و اونهایی که مقاله بود حجمشون برای من که باید ترجمه کنم و  همچنین اسلاید برای ارائه درست کنم خیلی زیاد بود .
میشه ازتون خواهش کنم  مقاله ی انگلیسی  دیگری با تعداد صفحات زیر 7،8 صفحه  بگذارید ؟ اگه یه مقاله با صفحات بیشتر ولی با ترجمه هم بود ممنون میشم.

----------


## peymanjon

من موضوع خاصی در نظر نگرفتم برای همین دستم بازه.
 چون آشنایی با پردازش تصویر ندارم برای همین یکمی گیج میزنم ،
 و وقتی مطالبی که شما لطف کردین و ارائه دادین را نگاه کردم از حجم زیادش  ترسیدم ، بحث ترجمه اش رو فراموش کنید فقط اگه یک مقاله کم حجم سراغ دارید  ممنون میشم به من بدهید.
بازم مرسی بابت کمک هاتون.

----------


## Reyhane7

پس بنده اين مقاله را پيشنهاد ميکنم: :متفکر: 
تقريباً جديد هم هست(2009) :چشمک: 

*Using Image's Processing Methods in Bio-Technology*
*کاربرد روشهاي پردازش تصوير در فناوري زيستي(بیوتکنولوژی)

لينک
*

----------


## peymanjon

مرسی از لطفت ، خیلی عالی بود ، منم 2 تا مقاله پیدا کردم و حتما امشب میذارمشون برای بقیه بچه ها. :قلب:

----------


## مهران موسوی

بچه هايي كه قصد ترجمه دارن اگه بعد از ارائه ترجمشون رو به صورت ويرايش شده اينجا بزارن كار جالبي ميشه  :چشمک:

----------


## peymanjon

سلام اینم 2 تا مفاله ای که قول داده بودم 
 *1-عنوان مقاله (به انگلیسی):* Studies on 3-Dimensional Measurement Using Multi-Images 



*2-عنوان مقاله (به انگلیسی):*  *The Study of Image Processing Method for AIDS PATest*  * عنوان مقاله  (به فارسی) :            * روش پردازش تصويردر  ازمون تست خودگردان ایدز  *نام نشریه:* Physics Conference Series  *IF** مجله:*0.297 *تاریخ انتشار:**2006*  *شماره مجله:* *48* (2006) 388–392 *نام نويسندگان به ترتيب درج شده در اثر:* *H J Zhang  and Q G Wang* *چکیده مقاله (به فارسی):       *  در حال حاضر، آزمايش اصلى تكنيك ايدزآپادميك در چين است از آنجا كه قضاوت در مورد  تصوير آزمايشى هنوز متكى و وابسته  به اوپراتور است در نتيجه با خطا همراه است.  برای حل این مشکل ، ما در حال حاضر با یک تکنیک جدید پردازش تصویر ارائه مي دهيم  ، که در اين روش ابتدا نمونه های بسیاری ازنمونه آزمايشي مي گيريم  وبعد از آن مختصات مركز (ميانگين) را به دست مي آوريم و سپس  در مورد نمونه نتيجه گيري مي كنيم  . اين تكنيك ساده و راستگو  است؛ و همچنين براى پردازش و تجزيه كردن تصوير آزمايش بيماري هاى عفوني آپادميك  ديگرمناسب است .

----------


## hasansalimabadi

سلام میشه یه مقاله پردازش تصویر انگلیسی با متن ترجمش رو بذارین برام اگه میشه زودتر  :گریه:

----------


## hasansalimabadi

سلام داداش بی زحمت میشه ترجمه یکیشون رو. بذاری راستش من هم متن فارسی رو می خوام هم انگلیسیشو لطف کن اگه میتونی ترجمشونم بذار.

----------


## حوا عابدینی

*درخواست مقاله انگلیسی در رابطه با پردازش تصویر*

سلام  دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد هستم منم یه مقاله انگلیسی که از بین سالهای 2010تا 2013 باشه البته اگر زحمتتان نمی شود با ترجمه فارسیش اگر به ایمیلم بفرستید خیلی منو ممنون خودتون می کنید  

از سایت خوبتون واز زحمتی که می کشید ممنونیم

----------

